# Max Is Missing



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

Okay, I wasnt sure where to put this... we need all the positive thoughts and prayers we can get right now. Our beloved family dog -Max..he's been missing since yesterday @ around 3:30pm. We searched the entire neighbourhood by foot, by truck - we checked the parks. Asked anyone we saw if they had seen my little bichon. We searched for 5hrs until it was dark. My 3 children are beyond upset, I woke up this morning to hearing my 9yr old crying







. So please say a prayer that we get him back and that he is okay.

thank you so much in advance.

Juls&Al


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Maybe he went on a trek to see a girl???








He'll be back!

Our prayers are with you.
Keep the faith!
MaeJae


----------



## the eubies (Sep 7, 2006)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you. Neighbors sometimes call animal control right away when they see a dog loose, so check shelter and pound.

We had a dog get out of our yard and animal control picked him up 3 houses away from us. He spent the night in the pound.

Hoping to hear good news from you today.


----------



## Morgueman (Dec 3, 2006)

We've experienced the scary feeling when your dog gets loose, but I'll bet that he'll show up today...either someone will Max in and call a phone number on a tag (if there is one) or bring him to the local pound (so, indeed, check there too.). Also, you may want to post flyers around town.

Prayers for your family have been made!

Eric


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

....hang in there! Was he microchipped by any chance?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

hi jewel,
Our prayers for Max's safe return have been made. 
I'm sure he'll be home soon, just try to think good thoughts in the meantime.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry to hear Max is missing 
I sure hope he returns safe and sound
You all will be in our thoughts and prayers

Don


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Cricket is sending him doggie vibes to get his rear home right now. Keep us posted.We all care


----------



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

Tahoe, George, Sitka, and Maggie (and the rest of the family) are sending barks and prayers to your family for a speedy and safe return of Max to his home.
Eric & Judy


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

You guys are all so amazing!! Thank you for all the well wishes and puppy barks! It worked! The silly doggy landed his butt in puppy jail! LOL He was turned in at some point today. he is now home with us.







Boy, that was so heart breaking thinking of all the what if's. Having your children cry b/c they miss him and are worried. whew. 
what a weekend!

Time to sit down with a cold beer and watch my Canucks beat the Ducks!







hehe

Thank you once again!!! 
(I love outbackers!







)

XXOO


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Jewel, it must be really hard right now for you. What a terrible thing.

I am praying as I type that Max will be home very soon. If he isn't home by tomorrow, call your local animal rescue, shelter, or whatever to see if he might have been found.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Happy to hear that Max has been liberated! Been there myself.

So...how much did it cost ya to bail him out?


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

3LEES said:


> Happy to hear that Max has been liberated! Been there myself.
> 
> So...how much did it cost ya to bail him out?


LOL







It cost $75. Could of been worse, right? He knew he was in trouble too (not that we gave him any, we were so happy to see him!) I walked into the back where they keep the "impounded" and I'm calling "Max..Max..Maximus" no answer from him...I'm thinking oh crap, he's not here. I keep walking and there I see him, in his cell...with his head down and all crouched down totally guilty! LOL I was like "MAX!!! What are you doing in there?!!" ha ha not until I did that, did he start going nuts and happy to see us.







Silly pup!!
Guess he felt like he needed an adventure!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Glad to hear there was a happy ending to Max's adventure.

Mike


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Welcome Home Max!! 









I was thinking about you and your family all day...Thank goodness he wasn't puppy napped








I'm so glad that he made it home safe and sound.
Bet you all will sleep good tonight


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Great to hear that Max was found and wonderful to read the good news.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

So glad to hear Max is home safe!










































I've been through that awful feeling of your best 4-legged friend missing, it's gut wrenching not knowing where they are and if they're alright.







Fortunately my buddy came home safely too.







Give Max an extra hug tonight.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

So glad to hear he is home!!!

Now maybe you can get an interpreter to tell 
us about his adventure and if 
you will be seeing any white fuzzy 
puppies in the neighborhood in up coming months









MaeJae


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

jewel said:


> You guys are all so amazing!! Thank you for all the well wishes and puppy barks! It worked! The silly doggy landed his butt in puppy jail! LOL He was turned in at some point today. he is now home with us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We love a happy ending


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

.....Whew! glad to hear he's safe and I'm sure everyone is soooo happy!

Take care!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Welcome home, Max!!!!!

I just read this to Seeker & Tadger and they both agree - happy endings are the best!!!!!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

I'm so glad that Max is home!









Give him lots of hugs!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Sorry about your stressful day yesterday. I am so happy Max is Home & Safe!!









Tami


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

jewel said:


> You guys are all so amazing!! Thank you for all the well wishes and puppy barks! It worked! The silly doggy landed his butt in puppy jail! LOL He was turned in at some point today. he is now home with us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad Max is home and well. That is so scary. Both mine are microchipped even though they don't stay in the yard unless we are home supervising. They also have tags with both phones on them. Was he at least remorseful??


----------

